# Wire Labeling System



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I use one of those Rhino wire labeling machines now. I've had several styles of electronic labelers in the past, and the Rhino 6000 is my best one so far. Every couple of years, it seems like something better comes along.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I use one of those Rhino wire labeling machines now. I've had several styles of electronic labelers in the past, and the Rhino 6000 is my best one so far. Every couple of years, it seems like something better comes along.


Thats what I use as well.

~Matt


----------



## professor poptart (Mar 2, 2010)

We use a panduit system. I like it but don't have a lot to compare to. It prints many different styles. I like the tape on and over lables but it will also print shrink lables. Also does equuipment and terminal lables but we use a brady system for that.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I use the Dymo Rhino and the 18055 heat shrink.

I also use the Brady ID-Expert and the XPS-187-1

I would say the ID expert is more pimp, and cheaper on the consumables.
You can also buy the self-laminating for the ID expert, but not the rhino.

If you are going to do controls, get both.

There is a common problem where the IDexpert will take a dump on you, but its an easy fix. Always keep a T10 Torx handy when the Brady is present.

The rhino sucks for heatshrink, as $20 gets you about 20 labels, but the Id expert will give you 100 labels for $50.

There is no cheaper way with heat-shrink, let me know if you find something that goes in an ordinary laser printer!

I had a panduit a couple years ago, and it did not do heatshrink, so I wouldn't consider buying it. That, and it cost twice as much as an IDexpert.

The batteries seem to last forever in a Rhino, just an FYI. Just jinxed myself I bet.

I have sooper clean handwriting, and sometimes use the 3M red cartidge with the self-laminaters, but I do not recommend that for the ordinary sloppy-writing Johnny.


----------



## LogicDB (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, we're talking the same language- I had some of the same thoughts. Appreciate the help.
DB


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

DON'T GO WITH THE RHINO!!!!

I bought some more heat shrink cartridges today and they were $35. For some reason I thought they were twenty.

Thats over a buck something a label. :no:

That infernal machine was designed to waste the tape too!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have seen those rhinos but I've never used one. 

I use a brady id pal for most day to day stuff. It's a fairly decent machine but the labels can be a pain to get off the backing sometimes. I'm told they quit making them, I haven't had a chance to play with the replacement very much yet but it will do quite alot more than the id pal.

That Id expert is a nice machine. I use it if I need alot of tags. I like the fact that you can set it up and walk away and print off a hundred tags at once.


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with the fellow troll. I would price a Brady, but that is what I am used to.


----------



## Matt (Feb 3, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Thats what I use as well.
> 
> ~Matt


I use the Rhino pro 5000 I think it is.
labels are expensive


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

the tls2200 from brady is badass but it is pricy


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Brady id pal 
pros very good assortment of lables ,stick on wire markers and slide on heat shrink tubes 
cons cartridges are pricey


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

I had a Brady ID pal and had a lot of trouble with the label cartridge not hitting the contacts.

I just went to a Brother P-Touch Pro XL that uses TZ tapes that are widely available. It can use tapes from 3/8 to 1" wide and will print a variety of formats.

http://www.imagesupply.com/productc...product=639&emailmarket=brotherlabelmaker.com


----------

